# Illegal Post Moves



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey guys, I know this is something that should probably go in the NBA general forum but I consider this forum to be the main forum for me and I respect the opinion and knowledge of the guys in here a lot more than the rest of the board anyway.

It's the off season with a lock out so it isn't like there is much to talk about.

I'm sick and tired of playing pick up against cheaters. One of the moves that I am talking about is what I think is called an illegal swim move in the post. Where the offensive player posts up against a defender (often in the low post near the basket) then spins towards the basket and as he spins he uses his off hand to block the defender from moving with him.

I'm not talking about using his elbow and just hooking the defender or using the off hand to block the ball from getting it poked away but extending the whole arm and blocking the defender as he spins. Almost like a one arm box out.

Do you guys know what I am talking about? I am trying to find videos on YouTube but I can't find any.

Any video proof would be very appreciated.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Ha, my dad does that... when you're 57 you're allowed to clear out a little.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

If they are cheating to get an easy layup then just foul them until they stop.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

myst said:


> If they are cheating to get an easy layup then just foul them until they stop.


This.

In pick-up ball, just about everything is legal. Unless I'm on the ground, I'm not calling a foul, and you certainly can never call offensive fouls. I had a problem with a 6'6" 240 lb. guy hooking me on every rebound the last time around. All you can do is step up the intensity.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

The problem with fouling them, especially with these kids, is that it is just going to increase the tension and I don't go on the court to fist fight.

Plus the guys that I have a hard time defending when they cheat are the big guys so I have to foul them hard. That is going to lead to fights for sure.


----------

